# IUI cancelled - blood clots in womb lining



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,
I wonder if any one has any experience of this? I went for my u/s today and was told that the iui would have to be cancelled due to blood clots in my womb lining. I have not had clomid this month due to a cyst but have had 3 injections of Menopur 75ml each. I had one follicle measuring 12.5mm ( at day 9) but was told that there was little point in even having bms has the chances of egg implanting was very low. As you can imagine I'm gutted.
If anyone has any advise I would be very grteful.
Thanks,
Karenphi


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Karenphi

I can't help you or give you any advice I'm afraid, but I just wanted to give you a big   

Maybe you should try posting this question on the Peer Support thread, as I know there are some ladies out there with blood clotting issues but who aren't necessarily doing IUI.

Good luck

Txx


----------

